# found this article today



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

women what do you say?

Are more women OK with watching porn? - CNN.com


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I think women are more sexually aware then they were allowed to be say 30 years ago !! 
I think sex toy shops are more geared to help women choose toys etc without any stigma .
Porn is easily available to watch with the internet /films etc i guess it depends on how hardcore it is ?? i have watched some and enjoyed , does it degrade women ?? yes some but there is a place for it in our society !! i guess if you dont like dont watch .

But women do seem to know what they want more now .. my mother wont even talk about sex with me yet my niece who 16 will openly talk to me .


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> But women do seem to know what they want more now .. my mother wont even talk about sex with me yet my niece who 16 will openly talk to me .


Your mom talking to you about sex and your niece 16 talking with you about sex is an entirely different dynamic....

I am 53 and my mother didn't say a word about sex to me, either. But I talk with my daughters and sons, and have since they were young (early 80s).

My dh won't even listen to any conversation about sex if the "kids" are talking about it. 

I am not sure if it is a "society has become more liberal and into sex being talked about" or if it is just the individual parent....or person as to why they will do whatever.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I just think its so freely available with the internet / websites its not as shocking .. use to be men and magazines now people and women can freely watch .


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

GA: I think porn is wrong and a sad testament to human beings' ability to degrade themselves in the name of "entertainment".


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

I think woman are definitely more into it these days. For a combination of reasons, many of which have been hit on.

First: The availability. The internet has made it so easy to get access all while making it more private. Even if a woman was into it, public stigma may have prevented many of them to walk into a store and rent/buy a video. But to be able to sit in your home and simply type in a web address with no one else ever knowing about it gives in the ease and privacy that some woman probably needed to "test it out".

Second: The amount and type available. There is a much wider variety out there now, with different types of fetishes, people, quality, etc. It used to all be "Porn Stars" in movies with no plot's. Now you can find any type of fetish, home movies, any age group, any type of person. Old young, big, small, etc. etc. etc. This has made it more appealing to many people. Not everyone used to want to watch the late 20's bleach blond, fake boobed, over tanned female porn star with the Early 30's dude that was either way too hairy or way waxed, with a stupid mustache and a huge schlong. 

Third: Women becoming more open sexually, particularly with "self gratification". Woman's sexuality was rarely discussed, and Woman would never talk about masturbation, and even though many still don't, more and more are much more open about the topic now. And although not all would, but Porn and Masturbation go together.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't seen much porn, and what I remember was so cheesy and bad I couldn't see the point, frankly. I do know from watching a couple of other "soft porn" type things that porn, done well, can be a turn-on. I suspect that what each sex appreciates is slightly different, however, and that women directors will produce films more appealing to women, at least at first, until male directors learn to understand what women appreciate. 

Of course, the most erotic films I've seen have nothing to do with porn and often have nothing sexually explicit in them. Arousal starts in the brain, as we all know.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Wife enjoys watching porn but only with a plot.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I am not into hard core at all, but my wife and I will watch some soft stuff at times and it can be a real turn on.

When you see your wife getting turned on by watching a form of porn...yeah, that's a huge turn on.


----------

